# My slightly traumatic birth story....in full detail - sorry !!



## mumof1+1

:hi: Finally got a few minutes to myself before i go sleep ready for next feed :cloud9:

Well, many of you out there will already know, i had my baby on Sunday morning. Here's the tale...

After many false starts and 3 sweeps, the threat of a fourth and being induced i finally managed to go into labour...YAY i hear you all cry, well - me too :haha:

I posted to say that i was going to my nephew's 18th as many of you will know, and I stated i didnt feel too good, had cramps and back pain. Well, i foolishly dismissed all this!! Came home from the party, sent FOB off home, told him to turn his phone off, have a drink and get some sleep, knowing if anything happened he would be getting up at 5am anyway...so he reluctantly did as he was told. I had some supper and took myself off to bed at 10.15pm. 

I was laid in bed doing a puzzle at 10.45pm when when i felt what seemed to be being flicked from the inside, quite low down and it took me by surprise. Automatically i put my hand to my tummy to check for movement, which i felt so i pottered to the loo. Here i couldnt decide if i had pee'd or if it was my waters so i went into the room for my notes and phones just incase, there was a waterproof sheet on the pc chair - this got wet too!! So i went to the loo rang labour suite and text my neighbour Mark. Mark came down while i was talking to the midwife. 

Due to the nature of how my waters had gone we werent sure if it was them so I was advised to lay wearing a sanitary pad for an hour, this was at 11pm, to walk after an hour and then ring to describe what was on the pad. This i tried. I wasn't having contractions at this point, they started at about 11.15pm. At 11.30 i desperately needed the loo - mother nature was doing her bit, i had to go. At midnight i rung midwife back and told her the tale and she said she would ring the oncall midwife and she would ring me back. This she did. Midwife would be here at 1am approx and was collecting entonox on route.

At 12.45 I was getting urges to push and midwife had siad if this happened to ring an ambulance and they would assist until MW arrived. So mark rung an ambulance. They arrived about 10mins before the MW. Midwife checked me at 2am and i was 6cm dilated - i was soo shocked but admittedly - because my waters had already broken the contractions were much stronger than they normally would be, i was in agony!!! MW suspected at the rate I was going baby would be here about 3am ish but upon another check at 3am i hadn't progressed so MW said she would check again soon and we would take it from there. At almost 5am i was 9cm dilated - wow my baby would be here soon :happydance:

FOB arrived about 5.30. I was struggling. I was being told to push but nothing was happening. I went and sat on the loo and MW told me to put my fingers in and feel the head, and when a contraction hit and i pushed i had to tell her how much the head moved by. After a few of these it dawned on me.... this head wasnt actually moving down. I told MW baby was stuck. She disagreed but i knew it was. I was exhausted, i'd had no sleep, and i was in agony. I had almost drained a 2nd canister of entonox!

At 6.15ish MW decided to ring delivery suite for advise. I had to be transferred :cry: i wasnt going to get my homebirth, but i had gotten 98% of the way and for me at that point my priority was my baby's safety.

Arrived at the hospital at somewhere between 6.30 and 7am, cant really remember precisely. I was strapped the HB monitor and a MW flew out the room and came back with a DR who introduced himself and then said he was just going to check me. I had my feet put onto those stirrup things and told to push. I did. Nothing happened. Then he told me he was going to try with the ventouse. Three attempts and it popped off baby's head, he tried again but this time ended up having to cut me :cry:

At 7.30am my baby finally shot out and was placed on me. It was all bloody. It was in a towel so i tried to wipe a small part of its head clean and kissed it. I felt an almighty rush...of love. Then it was taken. I noticed the hands and feet were blue, and the face looked it too, but there had been some noise when they passed it to me....i think. It all hapened so fast i didnt even know really.

Mw's knew that if FOB ws there it was down to him to tell me the sex. Since baby had been taken away I had no idea. FOB appeared by my side - crying - initially i thought something was wrong...

"Its a boy" he said, through the tears. I flung my arms around him and shed my own tear...of joy. 

Eventually our son was brought to us. I had been put on a drip coz aparently assisted births are more liable to excessive blood loss or something and i deemed it important that dad saw his son so i told MW to give him to dad. He was so choked. I never thought he'd react like that. It was such an emotional time.

At 8.15am he was finally weighed, 8lb 1oz.

So, in the end i didnt get my homebirth but i dont care. Turned out he was back to back. Although i had no evidence of that throughout the labour - no back pain or nothing :wacko: and he was stuck. Coz he was getting stressed, each time i had a contraction his HB reached levels of 212bpm and upon pushing dropped to 90 but he didnt recover well, hence the emergency ventouse. Thats why my boy was blue. We could have lost him, but he was meant to be :happydance:

My boy :cloud9: I love him so much its unreal. But we have a small problem. And i thought since you stalkers... i mean lovely ladies followed my thread so well, maybe you'd like to try help me resolve the problem.
I have attached a couple of pics but will add more when transfer themm off my phone. But our beautiful boy needs a nice name. Not a common one, but a nice one. His middle name will be Robin. 
Would any of you like to help us with our choice of name?

Theres my story and there's my question.

Much love to each and everyone of you who followed my progress throughout the last 10 days or so. You are all wonderful 

:hugs:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSCF3282.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 189









DSCF3275.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 247









DSCF3278.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 260









DSCF3286.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 166


----------



## MommahSarah

congrats! hes beautiful! he looks like a baby with a d name! so maybe darren, dawson, damien, devon, david, dante, dallos, dario, dalton, deacon, dillan, dextor, dominic


----------



## delmeg10

Lovely birth story and what a beautiful baby boy!! Congratulations hunn! :)


----------



## llsarahll

Aww he is totally gorgeous xx ahh u had a bit I'd a traumattic time but I'm glad it all went well he is lush xxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!


----------



## Babydance

When i saw the pic i straight away thought Michael? 
Congrats hun! Sorry you didnt get your home birth but you got an amazing, healthy little man in the end still. 
Hope youre all well! xxx


----------



## MummyToo2

:happydance:_Huge Congratz Hun, you did real well x_


----------



## kell

awww honey he is gorgeous! Sitting here blubbing :cry: you really did have it tough :hugs: But now you have a beautiful bubba boy :D Huge congratulations to you all. You done so well hun :)

Ooooh names!! I think little man looks like a Joshua :) xxx


----------



## going_crazy

Awwwww...... Your loyal stalker is here!!!!! :rofl:
Huge congrats to you hun, he is super gorgeous :D and you did really well :hugs::happydance:

As for a name..... I have no idea! I'm useless with boys names, my personal favourite is Ethan, but I've only ever had to do girls names!!

Well done again hun, looking forward to finding out his name. Gonna miss stalking you for your birth story now :cry: I'll have to find some other poor woman to stalk :rofl: 

Sarah
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on your little boy! Although you didn't get your homebirth, your boy is here safe and sound and that's what is important. Well done!


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you everybody. He is a happy little lad and me and my girl are well happy with him. She so loves her lil bro to bits.Thank you for your name suggestions, we will be looking into any sent our way :) although some of them are family/friends kids names too, like Michael is my nephew, Eathen and Joshua are friends babies names... Its a tough world when it comes to naming our children these days!!!

G_C - My loyal OSL. What a lovely lovely woman you are - i was almost in tears when i saw your reply to my labour thread :) only thing that stopped me was the fact that i had company :haha:

You can still stalk me huni, i'll be stalking you when its your turn :rofl:

Not long now and you'll have your own bundle :)

Love to you all

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Naya69

well done hun you did great you should be so proud of yourself and what a beautiful little boy.

i love the name Joel i thinks its gorgous name this is my next baby name but i will let you have it hun if you like it xxxx

congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## JayeD

So sorry you didn't get your home birth, but I'm glad that you finally have your son in your arms. He's beautiful. You look so much better after labour than I did! lol


----------



## momofmister

Congrats! I like Maxwell - Max for short.


----------



## misscream

Congrats!! He's beautiful!!! I think he looks like an Alexander :) 
Alexander Robin :)


----------



## happy_mom

Congratsxx


----------



## jollygood000

Awwww hun he is amazing! Well done to you xx


----------



## stella123

joshua robin!


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you ladies for all your lovely comments. JayeD - the pic does me justice - i was completely knackered and hadmahoosive bags under my eyes but the pic doesnt show them clearly!!!

I'm not bothered i missed out on the homebirth, i'm just glad my son is here and safely. I have so much love for him its unreal and my big girl is so in love with him too. Im so proud of my kids :)

Its all still a little surreal at the moment, but the constant droning sting in my lady bits keeps reminding me it's real - well - til little man wakes anyway :rofl:

Speaking of which - back soon :haha:

xxx


----------



## starsunshine

Congratulations, what a story. You did so well. I'm sure the name you choose will be delightful xx


----------



## sherple

Woohooo, another of your stalkers checking in! Im so please for you hun, hes an absolute stunner!

Huge congratulations to you, FOB and your little girl.

As for the name i think Joseph suits him.

xxxxx


----------



## louise1302

i agree with the D names person i saw his pic and thought declan robin sounds lovely 

congratulations hes adorable


----------



## chachadada

yay u did it!!

he is lalalalalovely! well done huni bun :)


----------



## Deli

Aaaw, congratulations hun!

Sorry to hear you had such a rough labour and birth. I had only back pain during my labour but my baby wasn't posterior - mother nature is a curious creature! All's well that ends well and you have your beautiful boy. Enjoy him!


----------



## mamaofthree

congratulations hun!!!! x x x


----------



## angelpuss

kell said:


> awww honey he is gorgeous! Sitting here blubbing :cry: you really did have it tough :hugs: But now you have a beautiful bubba boy :D Huge congratulations to you all. You done so well hun :)
> 
> Ooooh names!! I think little man looks like a Joshua :) xxx

That was me as well. I was reading at work and could hear someone coming up the stairs to the office, so had to make sure there weren't still tears in my eye!!:blush:

Hence my very late reply...I've only just got back on my PC. I get evicted by my maternity replacement when she comes in, so that I can leave her to do all the work :rofl:

Thanks for sharing your story with us, and letting us see the little man who kept us waiting...he is absolutely gorgeous!!! Well worth the wait and you were at home for about 95% of the labour, so he's a partial homebirth :happydance:

As for names...what about Daniel Robin? Alot of my favourite names have already been suggested, including Joseph.

Anyway, Lots of love and :hugs: to you, FOB, DD and your gorgeous boy 

Emma xxx


----------



## wilbrabeany

welldone i like old fashioned names so not sure i'd be much help. Wilfred/wilf my fav at mo!!!


----------



## emmi26

aww hun i was quite shocked when i read yr birth story !! sounds like it must have been very scary for you !!! so so glad all is well and you and bubs are doing so well !! im going to miss stalking you !!! hope you stick around !!
yr baby boy is absolutely gourgeous couldnt be more cute and clearly very very content bless him. the home birth thing is always great but no-one can predict what will happen and yr bubs clearly needed a little more help than anticipated be proud of what you achieved when they ask where he was born say half in hospital half at home !!!
so proud of you cant wait for my turn yr my inspiration x x


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you again for your input and kind words. I will be passing on your suggestions so keep them coming. Angelpuss - you are welcome. I got to fully dilated and pushing - he just couldn't get out bless him.

Emmi26 - thank you hun. Its amazing just how much a certain thing can change everything - once I found out there was a situation it was like - do what you have just make sure my baby is safe... FOB was told in the ambulance 'you do not leave my side until this baby is out and is safe'...it was a very emotional half hour, i can honestly say i was wondering at one point if i was going to avoid an emergency c-section so to just end up with an episiotomy was a bit of a relief really however it is a wee bit sore hehe.

If anybody has any advice on coping with episiotomies i'd love to hear, i'm struggling a little bit with mine and the numbness lol

xxx


----------



## trumpetbum

He's beautiful congrats. You did a great job, you didn't get your homebirth but you did all that work at home and transferred when your son needed you to. You should be super proud of yourself. x


----------



## summerbaby

Awww he's adorable babe. Well done for holding it together through a tough labour. I hope he is settling in well at home . Xx


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you summerbaby. He's not doing too bad at all. He had his first poo today - i was lucky and didnt get the meconium ones - he must have passed what there was in the towel he was wrapped in at hospital :haha:, then he had a lovely runny yellow one (just thought i'd share that with you all :haha:) He's currently only taking about 2oz every 2-4 hours but thru the night he tends to want only 1oz per hour so im trying to work a way to convince him to have a little more. Daddy fed him tonight, for the first time (he's scared he'll break him!!!) and he took 2oz for him and he's now in bed so im just having a lst check on my lovely ladies and then im going to bed, see if we can get more sleep than the last 3 nights!

Sweet dreams everyone :D

xxx


----------



## Blob

Massive congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## kell

Good morning :hi:

I must be a bnb addict! I was dreaming about it last night :rofl: Dreamt I came on and you had called your little man Kai. I'm obviously not psychic cos you still don't have a name lol!

Hope you are all ok and LO is settling in at home. 

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Carlyp1990

congrats hun, glad he's ok :D he is beautiful xx


----------



## mumof1+1

Thank you ladies. Kell, I have a friend with a son called Kai unfortunately lol. He is still unnamed :( but he's still bloody gawjus lol.

He has settled in well, midwife came this morning and he hasnt lost any weight, instead he is now 8lb 3oz :D

Here he is today :D

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







5 days old.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mama2connor

One of your official stalkers here! :haha: so sorry this is late, i've not been online much...Huge congratulations, He is absoloutely ADORABLE!! Names i liked for a boy was Harrison, Layton, And Harvey xx


----------



## mumof1+1

:hi: to all my wonderful stalkers.....i mean ladies :haha:

Thank you mama2connor and dont worry, you weren't late :)

Little man has been named :happydance: :happydance:

Meet my gorgeous son, Curtis Robin whom i am so very proud of despite everything lol, who at 5days old had gained 2oz :happydance:

Thank you for any suggestions ladies, you all truly are "THE BEST" I couldn't have gotten thru half of what I did without this board and you lovely ladies :)

So big :hugs: to each and every one of you

xxxxxx


----------



## kell

Awwww lovely name hun :) How are you now? Nearly a week already, where has the time gone?!

Welcome to the world Curtis, You finally have a name! :D :kiss: xxx


----------



## Asher

Beautiful story, well done you, traumatic but with a brilliant result! I love his name! xxx


----------



## angelpuss

Great choice of name:thumbup:

Hope that you and Curtis are both doing well :hugs:xx


----------



## emmi26

hello !!!! 
official stalker here !!! loving the name curtis its really cool !! 
hope hes feeding well and sleeping for you ! has he got used to his big sister yet ?? im sure she makes lots of noise like mine does ! x 

glad yr all well x


----------



## mumof1+1

kell said:


> Awwww lovely name hun :) How are you now? Nearly a week already, where has the time gone?!
> 
> Welcome to the world Curtis, You finally have a name! :D :kiss: xxx

Thank you hun. I'm fine, still healing but fine :) Nearly 2 weeks now tho, not been on much lately, seems like im washing clothes and bottles all day haha, but he's worth it :)

xxx



Asher said:


> Beautiful story, well done you, traumatic but with a brilliant result! I love his name! xxx

Thank you. It wasn't as planned but all safe and well and thats all that matters

xxx



angelpuss said:


> Great choice of name:thumbup:
> 
> Hope that you and Curtis are both doing well :hugs:xx

We are doing fine, thank you hun 

xxx



emmi26 said:


> hello !!!!
> official stalker here !!! loving the name curtis its really cool !!
> hope hes feeding well and sleeping for you ! has he got used to his big sister yet ?? im sure she makes lots of noise like mine does ! x
> 
> glad yr all well x

Thank you hun. He's feeding good, takes an average of 4oz every 4 hours-ish, sometimes he goes longer, went from 10.30pm-5.30am night before last (wed night) but was up every 4 hours last night, but its ok, he's worth it :D He seems to be getting used to big sis smothering him :rofl: but he's a typical male and loves the attention. She does make lots of noise but he seems fine with it, whether he is asleep or not.

xxx

Thank you all for your lovely comments. We are both doing well although when i was catheterised during labour (midwife had decided i neede to pee but there was nothing but she wouldn't listen to me) I got a water infection, this wasnt noticed until Curtis was 9 days old because i was taken pain killers for my stitches. Have had a 3 day course of antibiotics and will be getting checked on Monday to ake sure it gone, other than that all's well...health visitor will be weighing Curtis again on Monday, he's changed so much in such a short time, i reckon he'll be at lest 8lb 10oz but will report in the baby forum and let you know :D

:hugs: xxx


----------



## going_crazy

:hi: Hi mumof1+1!!! :wave:

I'm a very poor O.S.L :blush:....... I haven't been able to find you anywhere!! Glad to hear things are going ok and Curtis is putting on weight nicely! I still haven't found another poor woman to stalk, so looks like you're stuck with me for a while :rofl:

Take care for now hun xxxxxx


----------



## mommy2baby2

Congrats! What a great story! He is precious!


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## mumof1+1

going_crazy said:


> :hi: Hi mumof1+1!!! :wave:
> 
> I'm a very poor O.S.L :blush:....... I haven't been able to find you anywhere!! Glad to hear things are going ok and Curtis is putting on weight nicely! I still haven't found another poor woman to stalk, so looks like you're stuck with me for a while :rofl:
> 
> Take care for now hun xxxxxx

:hi: I dont mind being stuck with you at all hun, i've missed you - we ought to swap email addy's lol.

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments.

I haven't been about much, dont seem to find time beyond feeding, sterilising bottles and washing (either in the sink or the washing machine!!!!) 

Well, Curtis was weighed again at 15 days old which was on 6th Sept and he weighed in at 9lb 5.5oz :happydance: I had been a little concerned coz he was only taking 3oz every 3-4 hours but he's doing great. He was also 56cm :shock: I think he's going to be tall like his daddy :haha:

He's currently taking 4-5oz every 3-4 hours and occasionally sleeps all nigh. When he goes early he gets up at 1 then between 5 and 7, he had a feed at 10 and went to bed tonight so i'll be shocked if he gets up before 6 but who knows...

He's ever such a good little boy, i totally love him to bits.

Here's a pic from the weekend for you, just to see the changes hehe (i know my O.S.L will love these :D)

:hugs: to you all 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







p'bro van.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 2









p'bro seat.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 1


----------



## angelpuss

He's gorgoeus hun...love the combat pants!!!

Glad to hear that he's putting on weight and sleeping well for you :happydance:

Take care :hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## going_crazy

Yay!! Hi!!! :wave:

It's so nice to hear from you and to hear that Curtis is doing really well (loving the photo's!!) Sounds like he is going to be tall and he is gaining weight nicely :happydance: 

I couldn't find another woman to stalk so I was tempted to stalk myself.... I only have 23 days left :shock: and going by the growth scans, she is going to be 9lb + at birth (not sure if I'm looking forward to that or not!!!)

I'll pm you my email addy later on today and you can email me if you get a chance!


Take care for now :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## angelpuss

going_crazy said:


> I couldn't find another woman to stalk so I was tempted to stalk myself.... I only have 23 days left :shock: and going by the growth scans, she is going to be 9lb + at birth (not sure if I'm looking forward to that or not!!!)

I'll admit now that I am already secretly stalking you :blush:


----------



## going_crazy

angelpuss said:


> going_crazy said:
> 
> 
> I couldn't find another woman to stalk so I was tempted to stalk myself.... I only have 23 days left :shock: and going by the growth scans, she is going to be 9lb + at birth (not sure if I'm looking forward to that or not!!!)
> 
> I'll admit now that I am already secretly stalking you :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:!! I feel privileged! (I'll try and keep you updated as much as possible!) xxx


----------



## vaniilla

huge congrats hun :flower: he's gorgeous!


----------



## mumof1+1

Well, i was going to just email going_crazy as she is still my O.S.L :rofl: but decided to tell you all:)

Curtis was weighed again on Tuesday at 4weeks and 3 days old, he weighed in at 10lb 12oz bless him. He's doing really well, still only taking between 2 and 5oz at a time, tends to go less time through the day say taking a 2oz top up every 2 hours if he stays awake but sometimes, if he sleeps he takes 4 or 5oz. He always seems to have a good last feed before bed, takes nearly 2 hours to get to sleep and then stays asleep til the early hours :)

He's such a good boy, won't say little coz he sure isn't that now haha

Have put you all a recent pic up, this was tonights smile :D

The smiley ones are a wee bit blurry coz he doesn't sit still lol

Enjoy 

xxx
 



Attached Files:







me2u boy.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 4









5wk smile.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4









another smile.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## angelpuss

Thanks for the update...the pictures are gorgeous hun. He looks really happy!! 

Glad that he is being a good boy for you and putting some (!) weight on.

Take care :hugs: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------

